# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  how do you shave your balls?

## eradikate

How do you shave your balls?? it's so soft and delicate im afraid im going to cut it...is there any other way of moving hair over there?? my friend tried nair on his balls and he said he had tears coming out of his eyes for 5 day straight and couldn't even touch his balls for days...could anyone suggest me some good advice?

----------


## Dizzy

do what?  :Don't know: 

Nair where? :Suspicious:   :EEK!:

----------


## ironmike7000

I'd never put a razor near my balls!

----------


## Terinox

Dude, search for this "hair removal" I posted something a while ago. There is tons of great posts of hair removal and different opinions from all da members.

----------


## VEGETA990

Oh man. What would even happen if you cut you nut sac? Would blood come out or what? Oh man, if the cut was too big your freakin nuts would fall out!!! That would suck. No razor will ever go down there for me.

----------


## DevilsDeity

very carefuly

----------


## Dizzy

I'm sorry but my nut hairs are going nowheres. If the girl don't like em don't play with em. I'll trim down, I mean my love don't wear sideburns, but no razors bro. No way.

----------


## MBaraso

Very carefully like Devil said. And make sure you use a new razor!
I had a bad experience a month ago and I ended up at the Dr's office getting a ingrown hair lanced  :EEK!:  
It was an experience I'd like to forget about to say the least....

M

----------


## broncojosh

I never had any problem shaving my balls....no razor burn or anything, just nice and smooth

----------


## nymattyk

i use a mach 3 and take my sweet ass time doing it.

----------


## SPEEDY

Nair. Is he crazy. Did he read the instructions. That is crazy. Anyhow- Just pull on your nut sack so that it is straight and flat and then shave. I've never had a problem. Been doing it for years and the girls love it.

----------


## NightOp

i take my serrated benchmade (knife) and goto town down there.

----------


## Neo

:LOL:  what!!!??? Nobody waxes their balls?  :Cry:

----------


## Ass Monster

I use head clippers...but don't use them on your head after you use them on your balls! GRRRRRRROSS! Just smooth out the skin and shave away! Be careful!!

----------


## eradikate

Razor to my balls.....honestly, it's kinda too dangerous....i can hurt my kids...

----------


## sniper105

Gee I though Dr Evil would be all over this..."There is nothing quite like a shorn scrotum, it's breath taking"
I use a lady's leg razor, it has protective guards built into the blades to keep from going too deep

----------


## smallmovesal

> _Originally posted by sniper105_ 
> *Gee I though Dr Evil would be all over this..."There is nothing quite like a shorn scrotum, it's breath taking"
> I use a lady's leg razor, it has protective guards built into the blades to keep from going too deep*


sorry this thread was too enticing to not open...  :Big Grin: 

sniper... NICE quote! i like the way you think!  :Smilie:   :LOL:

----------


## arthurb999

> _Originally posted by BaSe_ 
> *use clippers, never had a problem*


same as base... just don't shave em close

----------


## silverfox

mach III and go slow and be sure to pull skin tight, no problems.

----------


## Shredz

just take your time...nice sharp razor..no it sounds worse but it is actually better and be generous with the shaving cream.

I personally wouldn't recommend using any hair remover solution in that area...not a good thing...the manufactures don't recommend that either..

good luck

----------


## GenuinePL

You guys have some problems.

Apply shaving cream lightly, Take mach III and go slow. That's it. Plain and simple.

----------


## CrazyRussian

nair all the way....dont use it again til a little bit if hair grows back or it will burn.

----------


## Billy Boy

Carefully and makesure you pay attention to what you are doing!

----------


## GenuinePL

> _Originally posted by CrazyRussian_ 
> *nair all the way....dont use it again til a little bit if hair grows back or it will burn.*


NAIR. HELL NO.

I will use razor over that anyday

----------


## shonuff

verrryyy carefully  :Afro:

----------


## Kasushi sakuraba

Really really slow!

----------


## 4plates

put some nair in a coffee cup and slowly dunk your eggs in,like an oreo in milk

----------


## bortort

buy a cat and put some tuna on them. Sit back and enjoy 
LOL.


J/K I have done it, Just lather and shave. Haven't had any problems with nicks and cuts.

----------


## Mike

WHY??? Why did nobody else ask this........?? why is it so damn common for people to shave their balls?? Why ya'll afraid of having hairy nuts? lol

----------


## Tobey

Believe it or not most women appreciate this especially when oral sex is common in the bed room. My girl asked me to and at first I thought she was crazy as hell but I thought what the hell. Ain't nobody gonna ever find out right? (Of course this was several years ago!) Anyway try sitting in a tub of hot water. This will allow the hairs to free float and they will be much easier to shave rather than laying up next to the skin. All I can say is the attention that my boy's recieved from her after that was dam well worth it. 
Tobey

----------


## KeyMastur

Know what works really well ?? Get Skintimate shaving lotion. yeah yeah - it's for chicks, but makes a great lather in the shower. The pink bottle is what i have, whatever that is. Just throw that on, and go to work with your Mach 3

----------


## Jack87

Shaving down there is a must just ask your girlfriend/wife whatever. I've always had alot of women strippers as friends and everyone of them has always told me it's a must for their man to shave the boys..... Plus if they're real nice and clean shaven you just might get SOME EXTRA SPECIAL TONGUE ACTION!

BETTER THEN ICE CREAM AFTER A LOW CARB DIET BOYS!

----------


## Mike

LOL

whatever works for ya'll - personally....I DONT shave. I will admit to trimming however  :Smilie:

----------


## gymnut4u

shaveing cream and a mach3 ,take your time ,and she will spend alot more time talking to the boys!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Darkknight442

First of all I have never laughed as hard as I did when reading Vegeta's post. I was dying. FOr me I don't see how you guys shave em with a razor blade. I just use clippers. It gets thet hair and It doesn't grow back for a while.... 

OK guys 1030 at night hitting the gym for some chest action

----------


## Jack87

True That!!!! My man gymnut knows whats up!

Talk to the boys baby! You've been a bad girl ain't ya?

Opps! wrong site for that kind of talk...

Even notice how these kind of threads go on forever?

I still say the woman love em shaved just as much as we love a nice shaved??? P---Y




> _Originally posted by gymnut4u_ 
> *shaveing cream and a mach3 ,take your time ,and she will spend alot more time talking to the boys!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## thumper69

NO RAZOR BLADES! I have spent the better part of my adult life keeping sharp objects away from my 'boys'! Besides, with the shakes from Clen . . . If I really had to, I would use clippers.

----------


## thumper69

NO RAZOR BLADES are getting that close to my 'boys'! I have spent the better part of my adult life keeping sharp objects away from there. And with the shakes from Clen . . .

----------


## superbeast

I clean them up in the shower with a Mach 3. I just use soap, not even shaving cream. Been doing it for years and haven't cut myself yet. 

They definately get more attention shaved!

----------


## eradikate

Damn Mach3 on your BALLZ!!! Dude!! that's your ballz you're talking about!! your kids!!! How could you do that??? i tried that before but i just couldn't do it....I usually trim them really short but i wanna get rid of it completely, any other ways than RAZOR BLADES?? come on guys....i don't have ballz of steel....they are so delicate, they just might cut...

----------


## eradikate

can you use nads on your balls? will that hurt like a mofo??

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by eradikate_ 
> *can you use nads on your balls? will that hurt like a mofo??*


Now that, I would never try!

----------


## GenuinePL

It looks like this became a major topic on this board. LMAO

----------


## BigD

Well I would use nair but it say right on the bottle not to so there goes that one.

I just gather up my balls (meant for courage here but literally as well) and use the mach 3 with hand soap. Never had an accident yet knock on wood. I could make a joke about that last part as well but I will refrain.

----------


## Met-Rx

> _Originally posted by NightOp_ 
> *i take my serrated benchmade (knife) and goto town down there.*


 :EEK!:

----------


## Sicilian30

Diesel I think you and I have the same problem, must be the Italian thang.. cause I shave almost every freakin day, but the nuts... oh no.. like to keep my kids..

----------


## RON

WTF. This is the second time I have seen a thread on this. I've used a trimmer on them before but NO WAY would I ever shave them with a razor. NO WAY!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RageControl

Skintimate all the way even tho you might feel gay womens shaving cream and razors are made for this kinda shit . Like key said it makes a good lather in the shower and the lady razors wont slice so easily.

----------


## eradikate

wut'z a dep kit?

----------


## mishon1

just shave your balls. its that easy, just b careful haha

----------


## snatchfactor5

i must have found the gift god gave me. I can shave like a shephard sheering sheep (although not as hairy) razor flying everywhere no cream nothing. smooth as the day i was born. make sure you hit the taint.

----------


## FrkyBgStok

i was shaving my balls a while ago and my wife popped her head in the shower and it startled me, and i took a nice chunk of my sac. It blead forever and i ended not wanting anything to touch them for a week.

----------


## FrkyBgStok

maybe i shouldn't have told all ya'll that

----------


## KeyMastur

i just got done clean shaving mine along with a nair piece underneath. threw a little baby oil on everything to keep it nice and moist with no razor burn

----------


## gtxben

One word - NORELCO baby!!!!!  :Big Grin:  I prefer the one with the pull start and then SHAVE AWAY man, SHAVE AWAY! Ya really gotta watch it for the taint hairs though, cause if one of them babies gets yanked on wrong, it stings a little bit. Also, make sure you pull your skin nice and tight, cause if ol RELCO gets ahold of some loose skin, it will remind you of that scene from Something About Mary, when dude's ball gets zipped up! 

Happy shavin!

----------


## gymrat21

i dont even takemy time.... i dont think they will cut that easy....... and i use the mach 3, they are smooth and the lady friend loves it

----------


## cb25

> One word - NORELCO baby!!!!!  I prefer the one with the pull start and then SHAVE AWAY man, SHAVE AWAY! Ya really gotta watch it for the taint hairs though, cause if one of them babies gets yanked on wrong, it stings a little bit. Also, make sure you pull your skin nice and tight, cause if ol RELCO gets ahold of some loose skin, it will remind you of that scene from Something About Mary, when dude's ball gets zipped up! 
> 
> Happy shavin!


oh god...using the norelco is a little scary for me...i've caught a little skin like you said...and....damn. I usually just use a razor...it's not too bad, although i take my sweet ass time to make sure i don't cut anything

Q:"how do you shave your balls"
A: v-e-r-y c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y  :What?:

----------


## cfiler

Sure, you will stick needles in your a$$, and train till you puke, but give the ladies what they want...
"Oh I'm scared, I'm a little baby"

BooHoo

Unless you have parkensons, just shave em! Trust me.

----------


## NotVinDiesel

Mach III, lots of shaving cream, a shower and time. This is not something you knock out when you've got 15 minutes to get out the door to work. It's like the response I gave when someone asked me if I worried about zipping up my boys because I go commando: "If you zip up your own nuts, you obviously aren't concerned enough about 'em!" 

I know people aren't skilled enough with clippers to actually shave their actual sacs. The razor is the way to go.

----------


## BigMike J

I don't shave my nuts, i use tweezers.

----------


## mass junkie

I knicked one of them little badboys the other day........fucking hurts

----------


## Duct Tape

Am I the only one that goes to the Salon and gets the Brazilian Wax for men?

Just take some Duct Tape, apply, then rip it off!!  :Smilie:

----------


## aitaronz

> Am I the only one that goes to the Salon and gets the Brazilian Wax for men?
> 
> Just take some Duct Tape, apply, then rip it off!!


*shudders*

----------


## dg806

Shaving them is no problem. Nice and smooth and the women love it!  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

LOL there's a topic for everything in here. I LOVE IT!!

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

> Am I the only one that goes to the Salon and gets the Brazilian Wax for men?
> 
> Just take some Duct Tape, apply, then rip it off!!


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! STOP DUDE IM RIPPING MY SIDES!!!!! LOL......!!!!

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## vanyel5

it's really not hard to shave your balls...just be gentle with your razor...don't press down like you would on your face...it's best after a bath when the skin is pliable and the balls hang a bit more...encircle your fingers to separate them from your penis and GENTLY stretch them so the sac stretches and any folds or wrinkles straighten out....use shaving cream like you would anywhere else, and rinse your razor a lot..take your time, go slow, there's no rush when you are messing down there with a razor...you have to do a lot of manipulating to move them around and make sure you don't miss any hairs...and if worse comes to worse....a nick down there doesn't hurt as much as you would think it would..  :EEK!:  
it sounds like a lot of work but once you get the hang of it it takes like a minute

----------


## vanyel5

and don't use any kind of depilatory in sensitive areas...they are extremely high ph and they work by dissolving the hair...hair and skin are actually made up of keratin..just different forms....that is why you can dissolve the hair and rinse it off before your skin becomes too irritated....but not in areas like that
and god, do not wax yourself.....











> it's really not hard to shave your balls...just be gentle with your razor...don't press down like you would on your face...it's best after a bath when the skin is pliable and the balls hang a bit more...encircle your fingers to separate them from your penis and GENTLY stretch them so the sac stretches and any folds or wrinkles straighten out....use shaving cream like you would anywhere else, and rinse your razor a lot..take your time, go slow, there's no rush when you are messing down there with a razor...you have to do a lot of manipulating to move them around and make sure you don't miss any hairs...and if worse comes to worse....a nick down there doesn't hurt as much as you would think it would..  
> it sounds like a lot of work but once you get the hang of it it takes like a minute

----------


## temperoath

Dude....ask a porn star...im sure there's a few formers on the boards....lol!

----------


## kdawg21

this was just so friggin hillarious that I had to bump it

----------


## inevitable

its not as hard as everyone thinks... take ur time , use alot of shaving cream, and a new razor blade... i can't stress enough TAKE UR TIME its ur balls we are talkin about... stretch ur sack where ever ur shaving it and becarful.... if u cut ur sack it doesn't hurt that bad.... lol wow great topic BTW

----------


## Tock

Use a small hair clipper and and #1 guide. It'll cut everything down to 1/8" without drawing blood. Not much reason to go beyone that, IMHO, as if you go all the way, it'll be at 1/8" in a couple days anyway. 
-Tock

----------


## groverman1

A can of shaving cream and a chainsaw!

----------


## jbolsrn

All I have to say is carefully! LOL Do they make razors with no blades?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tock

> All I have to say is carefully! LOL Do they make razors with no blades?



Actually, there is one . . . it's called "Occam's razor." Find more info about it through a Yahoo or Google search . . .
--Tock

----------


## fitnessNY

> How do you shave your balls?? it's so soft and delicate im afraid im going to cut it...is there any other way of moving hair over there?? my friend tried nair on his balls and he said he had tears coming out of his eyes for 5 day straight and couldn't even touch his balls for days...could anyone suggest me some good advice?


Nair..... ouch

----------


## spywizard

In the sauna at the gym... get a good sweat up, and use mach 3...


don't get caught...............

 :Smilie:

----------


## powerlifter

> Gee I though Dr Evil would be all over this..."There is nothing quite like a shorn scrotum, it's breath taking"
> I use a lady's leg razor, it has protective guards built into the blades to keep from going too deep



LMAO

----------


## Peejue

Do not, I repeat DO NOT! shave your balls. They will itch like crazy, it will drive you mad. Use small clippers, the ones you can get for sideburns.

----------


## OSTIE

Is there such a thing, when shaving ur balls, as shaving against the grain?
LOL

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

I shave my balls, the women appreciate it.

----------


## Shane_611

I shave with a new razor and plenty of shaving cream. Just b careful like everyone else says. Also, use a cream after shave ***NOT just aftershave on them. I use Nivea Aftershave Balm, u have to treat it as ur shaving ULTRA sensitive skin. Also, they have Nair for men. I've used it on my chest and stomach, not that area yet, but I do know people who have...

----------


## bigbouncinballs

i use beard trimmers, they cut closer than head clippers. always get like 4-5 knicks in on the thin soft skin, bleeds a little, hop in the shower, scream a little, come out, moisturize, scream some more, and done.
no problem

----------


## b_baller05

i've never trimmed or shaved down there and ive never had no complaints fom girls

----------


## Superhuman

dude, I use a beard trimmer. It works like a charm all over down there. Just be sure to wash it off before using it on your face again...

----------


## dirtythirty

How do I shave my balls??? with my old mans razor!

----------


## omen78

I just use the old lady's razor. I've never cut my boys though I have roughed up the edges... you know keeping it all in line. Works for me...

----------


## Superhuman

if you want a real smooth shave, use a Mach 3 Turbo. Use women's shaving cream, and after you're done, put Aloe Vera and some lotion like Cetaphil on it.

----------


## dalcowbag

> How do I shave my balls??? with my old mans razor!



u do it very carefully

----------


## cb25

> I shave with a new razor and plenty of shaving cream. Just b careful like everyone else says. Also, use a cream after shave ***NOT just aftershave on them. I use Nivea Aftershave Balm, u have to treat it as ur shaving ULTRA sensitive skin. Also, they have Nair for men. I've used it on my chest and stomach, not that area yet, but I do know people who have...


No no no!!! I would NOT advise this one. 

Though it would be funny to the rest of us...just not you  :Smilie:

----------


## alevok

pore some alcohol and lid it, end of the hair, forever.

----------

